# Horse Expense Spreadsheet?



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Does anyone happen to have an excel horse expense spreadsheet? I would love to use one so I can better keep track of how much I am actually spending on my horses If you do I would appreciate it if you would share it!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Honest, you don't want to know!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm with Dreamcatcher on this, I lose less sleep pretending I don't spend thousands on horses every year.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Drifting said:


> I'm with Dreamcatcher on this, I lose less sleep pretending I don't spend thousands on horses every year.


Ditto:lol:

The only spreadsheet I have is one that tells me where I buy everything that I pretend I don't spend thousands on, every year


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can easily create a spreadsheet to add up your monthly horse expenses - though not sure you'd want too - its very scary!!!
Is it maybe something you want to do in advance of buying a horse?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

There is actually a super cool and uber easy site called mint.com that you can track ALL your expenses...and create subcategories for specific horsey things. It is cloud based so that may be a concern i.e. security but thought I'd throw the suggestion out.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am with the majority I don't want to know, I especially don't want my husband to know LOL. If it is written down then there is proof, unwritten I have plausible denial on my side. 

But it would be easy enough to create a spreadsheet in exel.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Ignorance is my bliss. It's also my husband's bliss. I'm pretty sure my horse would be sold yesterday if I had concrete numbers for what I spend on my one horse every year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Another option for those who actually want to know this information....there are livestock, equine, and or farm management software programs out there. 
I've used some for my other farm animals and they are actually kinda cool...easy to pull reports and tract expenses as well as health management, shot records, pedigrees, breeding programs, show winnings...etc...


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

jaydee said:


> Is it maybe something you want to do in advance of buying a horse?


I'd be interested for this purpose, if anyone has one they'd be willing to share. I'm hoping to get a horse in the next few years and I'd like to have the info to show my husband since he likes to budget and keep track of all of our expenses like this. Although, it may not be the best idea since he asked why I didn't just get a horse instead of taking lessons... silly man :lol:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think that's a good idea because as you can tell from our responses they are expensive and once its yours its yours and suddenly discovering you can't afford to pay for all its basic needs plus an emergency fund would be awful
Do you know how to create a spreadsheet/insert calculating formula into one - it would be the cheapest way to do a simple budget?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well I have three horses and I'm planning on breeding my mare this year and was just curious about how much I actually spend on them cause I know its a lot.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I track all my spending in Microsoft Money (which is no longer being produced, but there are other solutions like Quicken or mint.com). I categorize everything, including subcategories for all my horse expenses, so I can look back on it and get a detailed report of how much I spent on the vet, farrier, feed, board, etc very easily. It's very eye opening :shock:


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

danicelia24 said:


> Does anyone happen to have an excel horse expense spreadsheet? I would love to use one so I can better keep track of how much I am actually spending on my horses If you do I would appreciate it if you would share it!


 Oh my gosh....do you REALLY want to know how much you spend on the horses. One time I thought I did but wish I hadn't figured it up. Never again.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I have done the mental math before and that was enough of a shock for me- but I can see how it would be very beneficial in your situation. There are lots of websites around that explain in detail all the ins and outs of excel. 

Having used it extensively myself, I know it does so much more than most of us know how to ask it for, so it would work plenty well for your desired goal.


----------

